# 1968 GTO RestoMod project



## jesterdcv (Apr 8, 2013)

I am starting a new project. This will be the largest project I have ever undertaken. The car is a 1968 GTO that has been made to look better than it is by previous owners / sellers if you know what I mean. I am starting with some very good parts. It has Ride Tech level 2 coil overs and power disc brakes on all corners. It also has a good dash as well as a Thunder Road replacement dash and gauges. The previous owner changed his mind while making upgrades. 

When the car is finished it will have a 6.2L LS, with a 6L80 transmission. There is some rust that will be taken care of in stages. Going to start with the floors. My long term plan is that this will be a very frequent driver not a show car. 

The LS engine has been purchased. A LS3 intake just arrived. The 6L80 is on the way. 

Next steps
Fix floors
Coat floors on both sides, prob POR 15 on the bottom and lizard skin on the interior
New carpet

Decisions to be made which
Swap mounts (engine and trans)
Oil pan
Cam - nothing to radical want good low speed manners and a broad torque curve, going to retain VVT

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jesterdcv (Apr 8, 2013)

I received the 6L80 yesterday. Purchased from Ebay, it came out of 2015 Camaro, had 115 miles on it. Came with the converter and was $1880 shipped to the house. Also talked to Texas Speed and Performance. Since I am going to retain the VVT and drive the GTO daily they recommended their VVT-1 or VVT-2 cam. VVT-2 will require a higher than stock converter, 2800 RPM stall. The graphs are below comparing the swapped cam to a stock L99. What do you think?


----------

